

How Google Could Rig the 2016 Election - ccernaf
http://www.politico.com//magazine/story/2015/08/how-google-could-rig-the-2016-election-121548.html#.VdYVsxNViko

======
fspacef
You lost me at "there is the Algorithm Scenario: Under this scenario, all of
Google’s employees are innocent little lambs, but the software is evil.
Google’s search algorithm is pushing one candidate to the top of rankings
because of what the company coyly dismisses as “organic” search activity by
users"

Sorry but this isn't Skynet going online...

------
Strang
Well, I fell for the clickbait headline. This is a puff piece about a minor
experiment extrapolated to a ludicrous conclusion. At times like these I'm
glad I block ads.

